# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  DIY ταΐστρα κρεμαστή

## TasosM

Οποιος εχει ελαχιστο χρονο και ορεξη.......  Για να μην πεταμε την τροφη που περισσευει απο τις ταίστρες (εγω οταν αλλαζω την τροφη
 καθε 2-3 μερες φυσαω τα φλουδια και κραταω το υπολοιπο)
Χρονος κατασκευης 10 λεπτα.

Τα υλικα/
[IMG][/IMG]


Η κατασκευη/
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Και το τελικο αποτελεσμα/
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]


Μετα απο 15 μερες σε 2 ταίστρες που ειχα κανει το αποτελεσμα ειναι αυτο/
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]


Φωτο με πουλακια δεν μπορεσα να τραβιξω καθως μολις ανοιγω την πορτα για την αυλη αυτα εξαφανιζονται. :Ashamed0001: 
Πιστευω καποια στιγμη να τα καταφερω.

----------


## jk21

Πανεξυπνο ! Μπραβο για την κατασκευη ! διπλο μπραβο για την προθεση !!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλή ιδέα και αρκετά εύκολη στην υλοποίησή της. Καλό είναι όσοι μπορούν να βάζουν μία ταΐστρα για τα άγρια ώστε να περάσει όσο το δυνατόν ομαλότερα αυτή η περίοδος για αυτά. Μπράβο Τάσο!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μπράβο σου

----------


## Andromeda

ωραια ιδεα, μπραβο!! θα την αντιγραψω!!!

----------


## ndlns

Πραγματικά, φοβερή ιδέα. Μπράβο!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## fantomas

Καλή ιδέα για σπόρους που περισσεύουν θα την εφαρμόσω

----------


## Georgiablue

Τέλειο !!! Σίγουρα θα το δοκιμάσω γιατί δυστυχώς όσα κεσεδάκια αφήνω με σποράκια στο μπαλκόνι καταλήγουν κάτω από το μπαλκόνι !  ::

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ πάντως μια προσπάθεια την έκανα... Οταν πάω ξανά στο χωριό, θα δω αν απέδωσε...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## TasosM

> Εγώ πάντως μια προσπάθεια την έκανα... Οταν πάω ξανά στο χωριό, θα δω αν απέδωσε...
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σιγουρα θα την βρεις αδεια  :winky:

----------

